# Rearing kits without nest box?



## Roseatebunny (May 21, 2021)

Hi,

Before you say get a nest box 
please read.
_I live with my parents as an autistic 21 year old. My parents have refused to let me buy or make a nest box. 
They say they (my grandad) have bred rabbits successfully for years without one.

I have rowed and tried reasoning with them to no avail. I just cannot get one. _

Is there anything I should look out for (other then lookimg for loose kits in the morning), so my babies can be reared without a nest box?

It can be done, it's just harder.

thank you and I will be grateful for some tips.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 21, 2021)

Maybe 3 days before she is due you could put ALOT of extra bedding in her cage. If ya can't get a nest box, turn her whole cage into a nest box!! Hopefully if you give her enough bedding, she will dig a hole in it and use it as a nest. If she delivers the baby in the hole they will be kept warm and contained for feeding.

Also, be very observant come birthing time. Once your doe starts pulling hair, check on her every hour or so. If she had a baby and it is just laying out, not in a hole, try putting it in a hole/burrow/nest she has hopefully dug in the bedding. Good luck!


----------



## promiseacres (May 21, 2021)

Use a card board box. Not ideal but keeps the kits contained.


----------



## Roseatebunny (May 21, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> Use a card board box. Not ideal but keeps the kits contained.


Won't that get soiled easily?


----------



## promiseacres (May 21, 2021)

You may have to change it out  but we it's better than nothing. The _shouldnt _soil it.  Does your cage have a solid bottom or wire?


----------



## Roseatebunny (May 22, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> You may have to change it out  but we it's better than nothing. The _shouldnt _soil it.  Does your cage have a solid bottom or wire?


It's solid bottom.  I've just cut the bottom of a shoe box out. Going to use it as a nest box


----------



## promiseacres (May 22, 2021)

Solid bottom is much better with your current scenario. I hope all goes well! Post some photos if you can. We have 3 does due tomorrow.


----------



## Roseatebunny (May 22, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> Solid bottom is much better with your current scenario. I hope all goes well! Post some photos if you can. We have 3 does due tomorrow.


Mine is due 12 june. I'm mating my orange Dutch harlie mix doe with my dwarf buck on 4 july.

Can get black and blue otter from my nethie doe (June 12 one).
harlequin or sooty fawn and orange, aswell as 1/4 chance for agouti and self black from my new one (will be due Aug 4)


----------



## LilTxFarmer (May 26, 2021)

Roseatebunny, I believe Tre3Hugger, has the best idea of making the whole cage a nesting area. The shoe box idea was a good thought, but not practical. I have 5 kits, right now, that are about 1 week old and there just moving all over the place and if they were in a shoe box, they would have gotten out from under it, in no time. Looking forward to hearing how it went. I have more due on the June 6th, myself.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 26, 2021)

I've used a big dish pan. You will be fine. Add lots of bedding and give newspaper to hedge your bets.


----------



## Roseatebunny (May 26, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Roseatebunny, I believe Tre3Hugger, has the best idea of making the whole cage a nesting area. The shoe box idea was a good thought, but not practical. I have 5 kits, right now, that are about 1 week old and there just moving all over the place and if they were in a shoe box, they would have gotten out from under it, in no time. Looking forward to hearing how it went. I have more due on the June 6th


I am breeding another doe (was allowed to buy one due to poor mother scenario) on July 4. Due Aug 4!

I have put a bit of wood near the door, that will be a bit of a ledge to stop too young babies getting out.
My grandad suggested it and cut it for me.

picture to show wood ledge thing. She can get in and out easily with it.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (May 26, 2021)

Roseatebunny said:


> I am breeding another doe (was allowed to buy one due to poor mother scenario) on July 4. Due Aug 4!
> 
> I have put a bit of wood near the door, that will be a bit of a ledge to stop too young babies getting out.
> My grandad suggested it and cut it for me.
> ...


Awesome! That should work.


----------

